# Viele Verbindungen-Exception bei insert Daten zur MySQL-Datenbank



## ottens (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche von einem File Daten zu filtern und mit for-Schleife die Daten, die gefiltert sind 
in MySQl-Datenbank zu schreiben die Einträge die importiert werden sind ca. 19.000 
bei Eintrag ca. 3996 bricht eine Ausnahme aus.

ich glaube die Verbindungen zur Datenbank sind viele und kann MySQL oder mein Windows damit 
nicht klar kommen bzw verwalten obwohl ich schliesse die Verbindungen nach der Benutzung

hat jemand einen Tip wie ich das Problem lösen kann ?

Schnitte der Ausnahme (Exception)


```
Caused by: com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.CommunicationsException: The driver was unable to create a connection due to an inability to establish the client portion of a socket.

This is usually caused by a limit on the number of sockets imposed by the operating system. This limit is usually configurable. 

com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure


Caused by: java.net.BindException: Address already in use: connect
	at java.net.TwoStacksPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
```

danke


----------



## Deros (23. Mai 2012)

naja dann solltest vielleicht mal gucken warum du dafür soviele datenbankverbindungen aufmachst, normal sollte ja eine völlig reichen.

ohne code kann man da sonst nur raten was du falsch machst


----------



## ottens (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Deros,

 danke du hast Recht ich habe das Connection-Objekt dann nur einmal initialisiert und als 
 Parameter übergeben immer wenn Insert-Befehl ausgeführt werden soll und hat funktioniert.

 bedanke mich ganz herzlich

Grüße

Ottens


----------

